# @pp workaround frage ;-)



## elmato (31. Mai 2005)

hi pp, da du ja anscheinend ahnung von jasperreports hast muss ich dich mal nach nem workaround fragen, kann ich nicht (da diese saxpars story immer noch icht will) einfach mit den .jasper dateien arbeiten? ich meine normalerweise sieht ja der code so aus

```
JasperDesign design = JRXmlLoader.load(new File("C:\\Documents and Settings\\Administrator\\My Documents\\download\\iReport-0.4.1\\SUC.xml"));
						//JasperReport report = JasperCompileManager.compileReport(design);
						//JasperPrint print = JasperFillManager.fillReport(report, null, CSVDatasourceTestFactory.getTheDatasource());
						//JasperExportManager.exportReportToPdfFile(print, "c:\\rep1.pdf");
```
sowie ich das jetzt verstanden habe compiliert der compileManager ja nur die xml/jrxml in eine jasper datei, wenn ich diese habe kann ich dann nicht den report einfach fuellen und als pdf exportieren?


----------



## elmato (31. Mai 2005)

/me won after heftigem versionsk(r)ampf


----------



## DP (31. Mai 2005)

ich heisse dp, nicht pp 

also läuft jetzt alles?!

wenn die jasper-files stehen, kannste loslegen


----------



## elmato (31. Mai 2005)

oh sorry, war keine absicht dp, naja von "laufen" kann auch noch nicht die rede sein, hinken/kriechen trifft es da eher, aber wenigstens sind es "neue" fehler, "nur" classcastExceptions die keinen sinn machen, aaaaber, das werde ich auch noch hinkriegen...
cu


----------

